# Imac 27 qui chauffe beaucoup



## LILOUMAC (12 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Je voudrai avoir des avis pour savoir si mon imac a un problème ou si c'est normal qu'il chauffe autant.

J'ai un imac 27 pouces, 2,8 GHz, intel core i7 et quand je touche la coque alu c'est vraiment très chaud (comme si je touchai un radiateur). Je l'ai eu sur l'apple store et je viens de le recevoir.

J'aimerai savoir si je dois m'inquiéter ou si tous les imac de ce type chauffent autant.


Un grand merci à vous tous pour votre aide :love:.


----------



## Invité (12 Janvier 2011)

Tu devrais installer un programme qui permet de connaitre les températures de manières plus précise.
istat pro, temperature monitor, hardware monitor, etc


----------



## just1 (12 Janvier 2011)

Je profite de ce sujet pour vous posez une petite question...

Quel logiciel est le meilleur pour mesurer les différents paramètre d'un mac?

istat menus, istat pro, istat nano, mistat etc... ?
Car je voudrais en installer un mais je ne sais pas lequel choisir.

Merci


----------



## adrien95 (12 Janvier 2011)

tu as istat menu qui est tres bien il te donne toute les info et permet de regler les variables de ventilo
si tu veu un lien vien en mp


----------



## just1 (13 Janvier 2011)

Il faudrait qu'un modo déplace ton sujet dans la bonne section (section iMac Intel)
Ainsi plus de personnes pourront t'aider


----------



## DualG4 (13 Janvier 2011)

Peut-être est-ce dû à la dernière mise à jour de MacOS comme certains l'expliquent ici: http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/surchauffe-suite-a-mise-a-jour-mac-os-x-10-6-6-a-568672.html


----------



## LILOUMAC (13 Janvier 2011)

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre.

Je vais suivre vos conseils et chercher le petit programme istat pour controler la température.

Concernant les problèmes de surchauffe avec la dernière mise à jour 10.6.6, je suis en 10.6.2.

Bon, je vais tenter de prendre la température du pèpère .

Merci encore


----------

